# Riding on state land?



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it legal to ride sled on state land(ungroomed/unmaintained two-tracks)? Always thought it wasn't, only thought is was legal on national forest? I have looked on the DNR website but am unable to find the wording in it. State game area?

Thanks


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

SWMbruiser said:


> Is it legal to ride sled on state land(ungroomed/unmaintained two-tracks)? Always thought it wasn't, only thought is was legal on national forest? I have looked on the DNR website but am unable to find the wording in it. State game area?
> 
> Thanks



Watch out for acting on " I thought". I'm not a snowmobiler, but I have a couple of facts to share about vehicle access. I was told by Jimmy Gesinger (MI Out-of Doors) that most people don't know that it is legal to use an atv to recover a deer on state land; that may apply to snowmobiles too. Other than that, " I thought" that the state land was closed in the LP. 
Call the DNR or talk to a CO at the winter fishing and hunting shows this year. I've got a number of issues cleared up at the shows.
As far as National Forests are concerned, you REALLY DON'T want to use " I thought" and be at the wrong place with any vehicle. It will cost you $180 for that "thought". (Trust me; I'm related to someone who had to pay the fine for being on a nice 2 track that wasn't on their map!)
My best advice is to Google the Fed website that gives their regulations. Read the rules thoroughly. The Feds have a map system they use. If a trail isn't on their map, it is not open to travel. As I recall, the National Forests have open trails on the map; everything else is closed. The map will tell you which vehicles are open to which trails. After you read them you can also download a map or better yet, you can have them send you maps free. They publish a new map every spring, but I haven't noticed any changes in the three years I have sent for them. Another thing to check out is the county laws about snowmobiles and atvs. They recently changed the state law and it gives more authority to each county about regulating snowmobiles and atvs. I visit SE Mason Co. a lot. ATVs are all over the place now; I, personally, haven't checked out their new regulations yet. I know that snowmobiles have been legal on Mason Co. roads for years. Anyway, good luck with finding legal sled access. You have some reading to do so you don't have to rely on , " I thought".


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes as I stated, I have read the Michigan DNR website "snowmobile regulations" from top to bottom. Have found no wording regarding my question. Unsure of where else to look other than there, which is why I posed the question. I will take your advice to just go ahead and ask a CO.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

> (c) Do NOT operate any vehicle, except a PAMD, including a snowmobile and bicycle, on anything except a designated open to public road, parking lot, lands, etc., or in an area posted by DNR as open to such vehicle use. <From R 299.924, Rule 24:>


Depends on the piece of land.


----------



## Wolverine53 (Jan 9, 2015)

SWMbruiser said:


> Yes as I stated, I have read the Michigan DNR website "snowmobile regulations" from top to bottom. Have found no wording regarding my question. Unsure of where else to look other than there, which is why I posed the question. I will take your advice to just go ahead and ask a CO.


I decided to check out the snowmobile regulations after your comment. You're right, plain as mud.
Notice they always say the word "trail". I guess that is their way of saying ride on an approved road or trail. I did find another oddity though. It deals with the annual license. The regs said you don't need a license to go on public frozen water with a snowmobile, but if you look at the ATV rules, they say you do have to have the ORV annual sticker to travel on frozen public water. Gee, that's a rip. I have an ATV that I use on private land but will have to buy a sticker to take it ice fishing. Odd.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I would consider a snowmobile to be very close to an ORV. I know ORVs are not allowed on state game areas period, but are allowed on state lands on designated roads. The thin lines are ridiculous


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You can ride on established 2 tracks.

At least it is done all the time in Crawford and Roscommon county. You can not go cross country though.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess I didn't realize prior to the reading there were the differences in law between state land and state game areas. Clears it up for me


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Definitely call the office in the area you are interested in....what I mean is (for example) a lot of people call the Atwater Street office in Detroit for a regulation question in Alpena...


----------

